# Help finding black rims with red lip



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have a black '05 gto. been living in los angeles now for about two months and have seen some sick cars riding on black rims with red lips. only problem is that I cannot find any online anywhere. Was wondering if you all would help me with the search.

Thanks in advance.

18" preferably so I can keep the same size I have now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it something they are painting on themselves??


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Why dont you try Intro Wheels there here on the forum.


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

couldn't find anything on there
thinking about buying some asa fn1's and having the lips painted candy red.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

you mean "time attack" rings like

















you can different colors from eas - 714.369.8524 | Time Attack Rings for CSL Wheels

Other than that, they are probably custom


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks a lot for showing me that. you from morhead city? i grew up in jacksonville and spent a lot of time in EI


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

what kind of wheels are those on the black GTO?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Those rims on the black goat really look nice.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

yes, I live in morehead city
the black GTO has 19" Black BMW CSL replicas 
I have 18" hyperdark


----------



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

do the bmw fit perfect on are cars


----------



## carbongoat (Sep 16, 2007)

xxr has black with red lip.i was gonna put them on my black 05


----------

